# Invitation



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Looking for a paddling partners for kayaking this summer in the Muskegon area. Give me a PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Try http://www.michigankayakfishing.com/ or http://www.kayakfishthegreatlakes.com/kayak-forum/ both are good kayak sites that have alot of west siders


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Thank you, fisheater. I already have several pm's but I will also check out your suggested sites. Thanks again.


----------

